# Looking for volunteer photography models



## john.embrace (May 25, 2011)

Brixton based company Embrace Social Enterprise Ltd is looking for volunteer photography models to help on a portrait workshop 10am to 4:30pm Saturday 13th August 2011 in Brixton (Coldharbour Lane). 

The volunteer will be given electronic copies of the resulting photo shoot and the volunteer can just take part for part of the workshop.

All money from these workshops will go to raising money for Embrace Cooperation Ltd charitable projects.

Please email john.c@myembrace.org if your interested in taking part.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2011)

*thread moved to appropriate forum


----------

